# How Young/Old Are We? [poll]



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm 22, I'll be 23 in August


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I am 21 and I'll be 22 in April...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Normally, I would not know, but I just saw my brother tonight, and I asked him how old he is. I know I am one year older then him, except for the month of February, where we are briefly the same age  So if he is 45, that makes me 46!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am 32, I forgot to say


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL Vern... we must be related!! I'm 32 years currently... but I am ALWAYS forgetting how old I am... or how many years I've been married :uhoh:


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Just hit the big 4-0 this year.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At the moment I'm right there with 16.67% of you guys at 45


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

41....and not too worried about age.... Besides, no matter how old I am, my wife's always older.....(by a year and a week).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

7 more posts and you're at 8,000 Rick...lol


----------



## mudd magnet (Mar 5, 2007)

right now seems like I am the youngest at 17 (18 in june)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im 41............................


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mudd magnet said:


> right now seems like I am the youngest at 17 (18 in june)


We've got a few younger....I've got three kids who are members....16, 16 and 11. But they haven't been on the forum much lately....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Im 41............................


Are you really? I didn't know we were the same age....did I? I don't remember it ever coming up before....


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

Now who is it exactly that thinks up these nasty questions??? I answered the poll, but under duress. 63 Ok, you happy now?:banghead:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm 26, 27 in August


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

25 will be 26 on March 28th.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

As a child my nickname was Sputnik. That's a clue. And for those of you who know where I work, I wonder if this was part of the big plan? LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL Vern... we must be related!! I'm 32 years currently... but I am ALWAYS forgetting how old I am... or how many years I've been married :uhoh:


That's funny. Forgetting the birthday is OK, but the marriage is dangerous


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Just turned 45. Looks like I'm in the majority here!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

MrsMonk said:


> Now who is it exactly that thinks up these nasty questions??? I answered the poll, but under duress. 63 Ok, you happy now?:banghead:


:lol: I know how you feel. 55 for me this coming April! Where has the time gone?

And WORSE...... I'm turning into my PARENTS :yuck: :doh: :lol:


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I always have to remember what year I was born and then subtract if from the current year to figure it out. I am not a person that thinks much about age and I am only 29! Although, I have been told that I look 18! I take that as a compliment.
My first day at my current job I was talking to one of the administrators and the guy asked me what job I was hired for and I said nursing and he said "oh, a nursing assistant?" I said "no, I am a nurse". he said "oh, you look like you just got out of high school" I laughed and told him that this year I have been a nurse for 10 years! In my short 11 years since high school, I have had 3 kids and ownded 3 houses (just finally sold house #2).......thank goodness only one hubby
Oh and I have been married 8 years in June


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Are you really? I didn't know we were the same age....did I? I don't remember it ever coming up before....


I dont think it ever came up either...... I will 42 in July..................:uhoh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*41* :wiggle: :smokin: :woot2:


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be 40 VERY VERY soon!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 46, going on 17.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm 48. The past couple of years must have really taken their toll..typically I get asked for my ID when I purchase wine at the grocery store and typically, the response I get is WOW you look so young. A few days ago, I was unloading groceries, my back to the cashier...she asked if I was over 21, I turned around to say yes and I didn't even have to answer...she said OH, I'm sorry, I couldn't see you when your back was turned. Slap, punch, pow! I guess I can't tell myself I look young anymore! I guess it isn't what age you are, it's what age you get to and the condition you are in when you get there. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

48 here too ... but doing my best to act like I'm 25 again ... LOL


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Just scraped in on the 31-35 as I'm 36 in May : 

My work age I'd had to say 15 through and some of the others 9. We are all big kids :uhoh:


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> That's funny. Forgetting the birthday is OK, but the marriage is dangerous


Well I am 31 and have decided I was not having any more birthdays!!

That can be dangerous but I got lucky. This past year my husband and I found out from a family member we had been celebrating the wrong day throughout our entire marriage. Which isn't that long only 4 yrs. At least I wasn't the only one who forgot the date.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well, I may BE almost 26, but I act like i'm 13...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

56 going on 112--oh well


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very interesting poll 

I am currectly 24 years old til December - hehe.

I was amazed that there were only 6 of us so far that are 21 through 25


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

mudd magnet said:


> right now seems like I am the youngest at 17 (18 in june)


Trust me stay young as long as you can being an adult isnt always fun


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm turning 30 TOMORROW!!! I'm so scared. Will I wake up in a different body???


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm 33 in November! are we also adding what we feel like??? :bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was also shocked at the age groups, I dunno why I assumed everyone was around my age lol looks like the majority of people are older.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

And the baby boomers are leading the field, hehehe!


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

27 years old here... also worried about getting older- but hey, 40 is the new 30, and 30 is the new 20, right?!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like we are forming a Bell curve, with 41-45 right in the middle


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

27 trapped in a 54-year-old body! There's a quote attributed to Coco Chanel, paraphrased something like: "At 20, a woman has the face God gave her. At 30, she has the face she created. At 40, she has the face she deserves." Male or female, we can bemoan crow's feet and laugh lines but, really, what interesting road maps!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

sashac said:


> I'm turning 30 TOMORROW!!! I'm so scared. Will I wake up in a different body???


LOL--nope, that doesn't happen till 40


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now, if only I could wake up in a different body! I'd wake up in one 10 years younger!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

mudd magnet said:


> right now seems like I am the youngest at 17 (18 in june)


I'm 15 nearly 16! I think I might be one of the youngest! But I put 16 to 20.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

wilki5 said:


> I'm 15 nearly 16! I think I might be one of the youngest! But I put 16 to 20.


I think your age is the only time any of us wished to be older     
I'm 49 by the way


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 53. Where have the years gone????


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

39...OUCH... it hurts to type that


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I think your age is the only time any of us wished to be older
> I'm 49 by the way


I think it is!! : : :


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok! Here goes..... This year I will be turning 21 for the 18th year in a row!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG me too!!!! I thought i was the only one who has been that age for nearly 18 years. Gosh, we are good.


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm 15 so I'm probobly the youngest on the forum...I can get my drivers permit now!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*I am*

I am 51....do I look 51? LOL


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

fordtruckman said:


> I'm 15 so I'm probobly the youngest on the forum...I can get my drivers permit now!!!!!


I'm 15!. You're not the only one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rachel's Mom said:


> I am 51....do I look 51? LOL


Nah...you look 25. 


YES!! Points for Jeremy!!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I am 35. Sometimes my dogs make me feel about 60.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> OMG me too!!!! I thought i was the only one who has been that age for nearly 18 years. Gosh, we are good.


We are good! I am June baby, that makes me a Gemini! My husband always tells me I have a split pesonality! LOL. I thought it was just hormonal!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

fordtruckman said:


> I'm 15 so I'm probobly the youngest on the forum...I can get my drivers permit now!!!!!


Not quite....RiMan is 11. But I'm sure you're more active he than he is....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> YES!! Points for Jeremy!!


I don't think you get points if you celebrate getting points.... :doh:


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm having a really hard time with this...as in crying a lot...because I'm going to be 60 in May.

Even BonnieKotara used that number as a benchmark for old.

When did this happen? I can still remember thinking Christmas would never come and now 59 of them have come and gone. At least somewhere along the line I DID get that pony.

But really, is anyone else having real issues with aging? I feel about 28 inside so how can I be running out of time with so much still to do?


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Normally, I would not know, but I just saw my brother tonight, and I asked him how old he is. I know I am one year older then him, except for the month of February, where we are briefly the same age  So if he is 45, that makes me 46!


I thought I was alone in that. I never know how old I am either. When it comes up, I just do the math or ask my girlfriend. I can never remember how old she is either...but I do remember her birthday.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

HailieAndMe said:


> 27 years old here... also worried about getting older- but hey, 40 is the new 30, and 30 is the new 20, right?!


If 30 is the new 20 then I will be 25 next week. This is the last year i will be getting older though. I start to count backwards after this one>


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> Ok! Here goes..... This year I will be turning 21 for the 18th year in a row!!!!


 

OMG!!! ME TOO!! IN June. However my joints feel like there 105 yrs old LOL..


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah iam 11:doh:   :bowl:


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm only 12 but I love my dear goldie!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RiMan is 12 now....he just had his birthday on April 7th....


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I am having a birthday on April 30!!! Turning 44!! Hubby is 6 months younger than me!! What a perfect birthday gift to be getting little Clover a couple days after!! 

Jess, My daughter is 12 too and can't wait for us to get Clover! She is on here too!! 

Barb


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

interesting


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am 47 and I can't believe it at all. Do you think I am having a mid-life crisis?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm 51 years-old


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, lets just say most of you are the age of my children! actually I'm 25 locked in a 60 yr old body!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't remember if I'm 48 or 49 and I'm too tired to do the math :smooch:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Whoo. One of the youngest on the forums!

16 this... or uh next Janurary.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I suppose I must be one of the oldest - I'm 65 today


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenfrodo said:


> I suppose I must be one of the oldest - I'm 65 today


Happy birthday!! :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenfrodo said:


> I suppose I must be one of the oldest - I'm 65 today


Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was kinda hopin' we'd have someone over 80...that'd be cool  

Happy 65th Birthday GoldenFrodo!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be 55 in Nov. which is hard for me to believe. I feel the same as I always have. Maybe everyone feels this way?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I feel older than I am...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rocky said:


> I have been told that I look 18!
> My first day at my current job I was talking to one of the administrators and the guy asked me what job I was hired for and I said nursing and he said "oh, a nursing assistant?" I said "no, I am a nurse". he said "oh, you look like you just got out of high school"


Some might think this is nice but I got so tired of people thinking I was not as old as I was....it really got to be something that bugged me. 
When I took my daughter to boarding school when she was in 11th grade they had all the new students and parents eat in a communal dining hall. I was sitting at a table with some parents, new students and teachers and one of the teachers started telling me how much I was going to like going to school there! 
I work at high schools and in my mid 40's I have been told I wasn't supposed to be in certain areas because I was thought to be a high schooler. 
When my daughter was hospitalized when she was in college, a nurse came into the room and asked where my daughter's mother was. I told her I was she, and the nurse looked at me in disbelief and said "You're her mother?!".


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I found it rather interesting after taking this poll that most of us are in the "prime age range" for advertisers. Rather interesting.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, I had to double quote you both. I do agree that it is annoying! I get it all the time. I still get carded for NC-17 movies and I am 25. I thought that since I am married that the wedding ring might stop it, but it hasn't. 

One of the things that I get guff from some of my students is that I look younger than some of them. During a conference with students with disabilities going to college, they handed one of my students the teacher packet and me the student one. She was only a sophomore in High school. I do not think she will ever let me get over that one. I am hoping that when I am in my 40s that I will look like I am in my 20s. 

Another thing that happend to me is that when my hubby and I (he is younger and looks much younger than me) were looking to buy/build our home we got a lot of lectures about what we could afford. It made me so mad because in my school I am the highest I can go (director of Sped) and my husband is an Engineer. Needless to say our income isn't something to bat an eye about. It is funny how they changed their tune once they found out our bank figures. We only had one person treat us well before knowing our numbers and that was our banking guy. I still see him everywhere, his wife coaches a rival high school's volleyball team (which I also coach). So we don't always get it from everyone.



lgnutah said:


> Some might think this is nice but I got so tired of people thinking I was not as old as I was....it really got to be something that bugged me.
> When I took my daughter to boarding school when she was in 11th grade they had all the new students and parents eat in a communal dining hall. I was sitting at a table with some parents, new students and teachers and one of the teachers started telling me how much I was going to like going to school there!
> I work at high schools and in my mid 40's I have been told I wasn't supposed to be in certain areas because I was thought to be a high schooler.
> When my daughter was hospitalized when she was in college, a nurse came into the room and asked where my daughter's mother was. I told her I was she, and the nurse looked at me in disbelief and said "You're her mother?!".


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm 39 - I will be 40 on New Years day 2008!!
However when I first came to the UK I spent 3 years telling people that I was 22 (it sounded good I guess - or I was still learning how to count in english :uhoh: !! The penny finally dropped when my Mum queried it!! My secret was out!!


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm thirteen.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What have we learned so far? 

:doh: We have 10 minors on board (glad I'm not in charge here!!) I do feel uncomfortable knowing!


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am 21 and I will be 22 in October


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I was born in Perth, Western Australia on June 4, 1945. You all do the math. 

Hint--had our 42ed annerversary on march 13, our oldest son will be 41 Sept. 30 and other son will be 38 Oct. 5. So you know i am over 42. LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> :doh: We have 10 minors on board (glad I'm not in charge here!!) I do feel uncomfortable knowing!


Why's that make you uncomfortable?


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Shirley said:


> What have we learned so far?
> 
> :doh: We have 10 minors on board (glad I'm not in charge here!!) I do feel uncomfortable knowing!


This is probably one of the few websites that parents should not have a problem with. The discussion of pets, especially goldens, is anything but harmful. Shirley, I really think that you have nothing to be concerned about.  

Personally, I'm glad that we have 10 minors on this board. That means that at least for the time being, they're staying out of trouble! :crossfing


----------



## Kiss My Brass (May 27, 2007)

I'm 24 now, 25 in October.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There should have been two polls how old you are and how old you seel. Cause I could have voted in the 80 category. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sashac said:


> I'm turning 30 TOMORROW!!! I'm so scared. Will I wake up in a different body???


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!:jamming: :artydude ​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Will be 45 next March but having a 7 yr old keeps me young!


----------



## ruby752 (Jul 29, 2005)

I will be 55 in July. Still feel in my early 30's. Must be having a active and loving golden. LOL


----------



## Cathy B (Feb 26, 2007)

*Really?*



BonnieKotara said:


> I am 35. Sometimes my dogs make me feel about 60.


 
I'm 60 and sometimes my dogs make me feel 35. Wanna trade dogs?


----------



## Cathy B (Feb 26, 2007)

*You've got it all wrong*



Penny'smom said:


> I'm having a really hard time with this...as in crying a lot...because I'm going to be 60 in May.
> 
> Even BonnieKotara used that number as a benchmark for old.
> 
> ...


You should have gotten over all this age stuff long ago like I did. Thirty was the biggie for me. Then when I passed 47, the age my Mom was when she died, everything else was just gravy! Come on peeps. You gotta start hangin out with your GR's more. It's all good!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i am 14!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

36 here.

I am ok with the age. I have gotten over the crazy silly wild age and I am still young enough to remember them!!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

We are 26 and 28, poor lol, this golden is not helping to build our savings.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Andy and I are 26... and I agree..... goldens aren't helping with our savings either!!

Well... unless you want to count USING UP our savings "helping"!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Princess Bella said:


> We are 26 and 28, poor lol, this golden is not helping to build our savings.


My two goldens don't spend anywhere close to what my five kids spend... :uhoh:


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

51!....Ugh


----------



## suzanne117 (Jan 1, 2007)

iam 17 years old


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

44 here and have years to go! Hehehehe! How about a poll for oldest living relative? I have an aunt who will be 103 in September!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

14 for me


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

51 and I feel better now than I did at 21,31,41.....
Guess it's cause my Golden's get me out and jogging everyday!!


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm 16 years old ,17 in November


----------



## daft007 (Apr 26, 2007)

Im turning 22 on july 16th... meh... i already have bad joints and such so im not super excited... I suppose thats what happens when most of you extended family is over 6'6"


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Im 39 next month, 1 more year untill the big 40! Not stressing about it or anything. lol:yuck:


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am 51 years young I will be 52 July 29.


----------

